# good trainer in ashevile north carolina



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i am looking for a puppy class and obeidence class


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I had a **** of a time finding a puppy class for Loki, however I found one pretty close to me (about 10 miles away).

http://www.highlandcanine.com/

They are actually located somewere else, however they do some of their training at other facilities, the puppy class will be at the new humane society.

I believer Asheville is a few hours away? (from the actual location of who I am receiving my training from, not sure.

I believe so far there are 4 people in my puppy class (it starts this saturday).

Good luck, I just googled till something popped up. 

If this company is good, I was going to look at them for herding.


----------

